
A new Netflix show wants to manipulate people into committing murder - pjl
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/20/17032706/netflix-push-derren-brown-milgram-murder
======
IntronExon
It sounds horrendous, but I suspect that the reality is... it will be
essentially fake. There’s no way this went past a legal department if it is as
advertised, but as the usual “reality” bullshit? Sure.

~~~
zimpenfish
It's Derren Brown, of course it's fake.

Plus he already did something very similar to this two years ago -
[http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/tv/news/derr...](http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/tv/news/derren-brown-pushed-to-the-edge-magician-pushes-man-to-
the-edge-of-murder-in-new-show-a6803146.html)

~~~
IntronExon
Good lord, what a monumental tool! ...and he’s a magician?! I thought that guy
who called sitting in a block of ice for days “Magic” was sad, but this is a
whole new scale of wtf.

